# Rory Mac looking huge. Feuds with BJ on twitter.



## Ming Fu (May 10, 2010)

> Rory:
> 200lbs and @bjpenndotcom thinks i care if hes in shape for the fight or not #newgenerationmindset
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO XD


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Just here so people can read the new sig. Seems appropriate for this thread.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm not saying it's roids. but it's obviously roids.


Anyway Rory won that exchange but won't win the one in the cage.

his striking isn't good enough nor is his wrestling ability.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Penn's goin for a ride!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

**** that shit.

Motivated BJ gonna beat some ass.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

What's the over/under on suplexes 40?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

John8204 said:


> What's the over/under on suplexes 40?


none. Penn isn't Nate Diaz, who still made Rory work for the takedowns.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Guy Incognito said:


> none. Penn isn't Nate Diaz, who still made Rory work for the takedowns.


You're right, Penn just gives up between rounds.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rory should be thankful that Penn is even taking this fight.

It would have been acceptable to turn it down just like everyone does now a days. 

Following his hero's footsteps of getting your big win off a 155er.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Purgetheweak said:


> You're right, Penn just gives up between rounds.


Never happened. his corner threw in the towel.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Hope BJ destroys him


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Someone needs to go back and watch Diaz vs. MacDonald a second time and then take a trip to the eye doctor. If you think Rory had to work for those slams, I question your vision.

BJ is going to get his ass kicked. Badly. Motivated BJ Penn is dead and never coming back. We've heard this same song and dance before. Rory will retire Penn for good.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Someone needs to go back and watch Diaz vs. MacDonald a second time and then take a trip to the eye doctor. If you think Rory had to work for those slams, I question your vision.
> 
> BJ is going to get his ass kicked. Badly. Motivated BJ Penn is dead and never coming back. We've heard this same song and dance before. Rory will retire Penn for good.


Don't say such things.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

DragonStriker said:


> Don't say such things.


I wish I could say otherwise, but BJ's career needs to be laid to rest. No more false hope. No more empty promises. For your own good I pray you not watch this fight.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I wish I could say otherwise, but BJ's career needs to be laid to rest. No more false hope. No more empty promises. For your own good I pray you not watch this fight.


I will watch it and hope for the best if he loses he loses can't be the man forever.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

BJ is more mental than anything. He's never been knocked out cleanly...only TKO. Even still his face was fine that was until Diaz. Rory is a terrible matchup. BJ simply gasses out in the third and it's game over.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I won't give up on BJ till it's over for him one of my favorites of all time, one of the reasons I love MMA today.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rory is going to dominate this fight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> BJ is more mental than anything. He's never been knocked out cleanly...only TKO. Even still his face was fine that was until Diaz. Rory is a terrible matchup. BJ simply gasses out in the third and it's game over.


GSP and Fitch ****ed him up pretty bad too. Not nearly as bad as Diaz did, but it still wasn't pretty. 

Add that I think Rory has way more power GnP than Fitch or GSP and he's crazy accurate with it too. I'm going close first four minutes, unless Penn gets taken down, which is possible, and it's all over from there.

Also how is it for sure roids? Seriously...he's 23 for gods sake, just about every man fills out in his mid 20s. He's at a real gym now and he's getting older. Everyone forgets he was 20 when he showed up in the UFC and was jacking people as a skinny little kid.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

rory had a tough time with diaz.. he rag dolled him only twice in the last round and nate wasn't really phased, he got right back to his feet.. that fight was close, rory just had a good final round and thats all people remember

with BJ i expect the fight should be good and competative up until BJ gasses out.. lets hope he gets a TKo before that happens


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Guy Incognito said:


> Never happened. his corner threw in the towel.


 Yeah, if only there had been some way BJ could have kept fighting, something he could have done, I'm sure he would have.

Oh wait, like opening his mouth and saying, 'yeah I want to keep fighting'. Did GSP paralyze his vocal cords? 

His corner threw in the towel, but BJ was right there, if he wanted the fight, he had it. He didn't want it.



Canadian Psycho said:


> Someone needs to go back and watch Diaz vs. MacDonald a second time and then take a trip to the eye doctor. If you think Rory had to work for those slams, I question your vision.
> 
> BJ is going to get his ass kicked. Badly. Motivated BJ Penn is dead and never coming back. We've heard this same song and dance before. Rory will retire Penn for good.


 This, this and this again. BJ has a punchers chance, at best, in this fight. He's too old, too tired, too fat, and too small. I'm not even sure there ever was actually a motivated BJ, but if there was, he's long gone. This fight will be straight up murder.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter steroid reference in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Literally a former 155lber.

200lbs of lean muscle. :laugh:

Must be on the "horse meat diet" like Alistair...who also got ridiculously huge from "naturally getting older".


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Roflcopter steroid reference in 3... 2... 1...





Roflcopter said:


> Literally a former 155lber.
> 
> 200lbs of lean muscle. :laugh:
> 
> Must be on the "horse meat diet" like Alistair...who also got ridiculously huge from "naturally getting older".


Zing!


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

That was beautiful.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I feel if Rory has trouble taking Penn down and it is a striking contest for the most part, then Penn will win. If Rory gets Penn down at will I think Penn has to go straight into offensive BJJ mode, which he isn't known for off his back. But he will have to be ready too. 

Either way Penn will have cardio issues if he doesn't finish early. Hopefully he comes out nuts and puts it on Rory early. Probably not though.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

2010












2012












Seems legit.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have no clue about the roids thing. 

But you have to realize he was 21 in 2010 and 23 now. That is a pretty growing stage into a mans body. Or at least from a boys body. 

The Overeem case raises my questions more because he did it at such a later age.

That picture also has to be from 2009 or earlier as Rory didn't fight in King of the Cage in '10.

Looking again it was actually 07 or 08. He was like 18 or 19 years old.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

He's 20 and then 23. He also wasn't training at tristar yet.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

He didn't answer either of them when they asked if he was okay... 

Can't wait for his fight. Any time I get to see BJ get beat up its an automatic buy  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it does. You can see the maturity in his face. He literally went from being a kid to a man during that time. Not to mention he went from fighting king of the cage to the biggest production in mma... with the biggest / best trained camp in mma. 

In high school I started wrestling and was 97 pounds. My senior year I weighed about 155 and had to cut hard to make 140's. Now I'm 200. I guess I'm roided as well :laugh:

Edit: As others have pointed out, your hatred for Rory has turned you to straight lying. That pic wasn't from 2010.


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

Rofl,

That pictue of him with the belt is from December 15, 2007!!

When he won the Canadian Lightweight title at the tender age of 18 years 5 months...

Get over tha hate!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> *Someone needs to go back and watch Diaz vs. MacDonald a second time and then take a trip to the eye doctor.* If you think Rory had to work for those slams, I question your vision.



And that woould be you. Rory was only able to get them after wearing him down. Nate made him work in the 1st and 2nd rd. people just watch the slams and go "OMG, his wrestling is amazing" when it is actually anything but. seriously the guy couldn't control Nate Diaz ffs.




Finnsidious said:


> Yeah, if only there had been some way BJ could have kept fighting, something he could have done, I'm sure he would have.
> 
> Oh wait, like opening his mouth and saying, 'yeah I want to keep fighting'. Did GSP paralyze his vocal cords?
> 
> ...


They did ask him and he nodded. but he was obviously out on his feet so they did what was right.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Rory can just kick BJ to death. Im pretty sure he has a sizable reach advantage and BJ isnt' taking him down. 

Pretty much a puncher's chance. BJs guard has submitted exactly how many people?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Iuanes said:


> Rory can just kick BJ to death. Im pretty sure he has a sizable reach advantage and B*J isnt' taking him down. *
> 
> Pretty much a puncher's chance. BJs guard has submitted exactly how many people?


He will have no trouble taking Rory down.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Guy Incognito said:


> He will have no trouble taking Rory down.


I am willing to bet this doesn't happen.

Rory is too good of a wrestler. He isn't going to be Fitched and taken by surprise. Rory will train for the TD.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I imagine Penn will come in flabby, give up after the first round and get pummeled for 10 minutes. Hopefully he proves me wrong. I'd love to see Penn get another RNC like the good ol' days.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm Canadian, but even I want to see BJ KTFO this disrespectful little shit.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

guycanada said:


> Rofl,
> 
> That pictue of him with the belt is from December 15, 2007!!
> 
> ...


Thats funny as hell....

When i was 18 i weighed 150lbs....now at 23 - 190lbs and i haven't just got fat...planning to make my amateur mma debut next year. Never touched a set of weights....thats just naturally going from boy to man.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Thats funny as hell....
> 
> When i was 18 i weighed 150lbs....now at 23 - 190lbs and i haven't just got fat...planning to make my amateur mma debut next year. Never touched a set of weights....thats just naturally going from boy to man.


Steroids!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Rory Mac is coming to beat some ass.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

BJ made himself sound like an idiot in that exchange.

It's certainly gonna be a great fight. Hope Rory takes it.


Even if he is on the roids


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

It won't even be fun, BJ is in for a massacre.
BJ, please go back at 155 and give us a last run, Frankie is gone to 145.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd imagine this is the KOTC LW title, that he won in 2008? He hasn't been rocking a title since. So that's 4 years to make this progression.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, well, it's the roids. :thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That picture wasnt in 2010.

Nice try.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Who's up for some sig bets.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Someone needs to go back and watch Diaz vs. MacDonald a second time and then take a trip to the eye doctor. If you think Rory had to work for those slams, I question your vision.
> 
> BJ is going to get his ass kicked. Badly. Motivated BJ Penn is dead and never coming back. We've heard this same song and dance before. Rory will retire Penn for good.


You should go back and rewatch mate. I swear only people remember the third round from the Rory/Diaz fight. Sure, that third round was dominant and featured some impressive WWE style slams, but the first two rounds were actually very close.

Nate was on the verge of actually out wrestling Rory in those first two rounds and the striking exchanges were relatively close. I would like to see them go at it again for five rounds.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Another talented young fighter with no respect. I understand the marketing side of it but when you're fighting a legend, not cool.

You don 't see Gustaf tweeting shit like this to Shogun. Rory is a great fighter but this coupled with the steroid questions surrounding him is not cool, I hope he's not roiding and I hope he shows Penn some respect after he defeats him.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I just rewatched the fight. The first two rounds were fairly close. Rory's wrestling made the difference.

Third round was complete domination by Rory. As far as Nate "getting right back up". Rory was letting him do that so he could suplex him. Rory didn't try to put any weight on his back every time he stood up so he could rag doll him.

At no point did Nate come close to out wrestling Rory either. The first round Nate almost hit a switch and Rory immediately hit his own to get part of Nate's back. That was about as close as Nate came to winning any grappling exchanges in 15 minutes. Not something to brag about.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

BJ has shown Rory nothing but disrespect. Read all of his interviews and tweets. He's constantly knocking the kid. Why should Rory show respect to someone who clearly doesn't respect him?

And so what if Rory supposedly had minor issues with Nate Diaz early in the fight? This is the same Diaz we now all champion. That and BJ Penn isn't Nate Diaz. Penn is tired and done. I'll sig bet to that.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> BJ has shown Rory nothing but disrespect. Read all of his interviews and tweets. He's constantly knocking the kid. Why should Rory show respect to someone who clearly doesn't respect him?


This. I don't see why Rory should show any respect towards him when Penn isn't any better.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Another talented young fighter with no respect. I understand the marketing side of it but when you're fighting a legend, not cool.
> 
> You don 't see Gustaf tweeting shit like this to Shogun. Rory is a great fighter but this coupled with the steroid questions surrounding him is not cool, I hope he's not roiding and I hope he shows Penn some respect after he defeats him.


Where else has there been serious roid rumors? I have literally seen it no where but here.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Rory probably took that photo ten times until he found the perfect pose where he looked at big as possible. Easy to make your shoulders look like that if you tense em in a certain way. He doesn't look THAT big to me for a pro fighter. Compared to BJ anyone looks in fantastic shape. 
Can't wait for this fight, BJ is really gona have to bring more then he's ever brought to win this!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> BJ has shown Rory nothing but disrespect. Read all of his interviews and tweets. He's constantly knocking the kid. Why should Rory show respect to someone who clearly doesn't respect him?
> 
> And so what if Rory supposedly had minor issues with Nate Diaz early in the fight? This is the same Diaz we now all champion. That and BJ Penn isn't Nate Diaz. Penn is tired and done. *I'll sig bet to that*.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

RearNaked said:


> I'm Canadian, but even I want to see BJ KTFO this disrespectful little shit.


That's funny because I'm not sure they come any more disrespectful than BJ... at least these days.

All BJ does is talk mad shit leading up to a fight...and it's not hype... it's just shit talk. Then comes up with a million excuses why he lost. 

What is even more disrespectful is the condition he shows up to fight in. Guy looks like he didn't even get off the couch until 2 weeks out. 

If he really loves this sport, it's time to give it up. He made the right choice retiring... he made the wrong choice thinking this sport needed him back.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> If he really loves this sport, it's time to give it up. He made the right choice retiring... he made the wrong choice thinking this sport needed him back.


Why? He is not old...i dont think he has shown much wear and tear either - he has never been a welterweight but if BJ Penn decided to train like he did under Marv Marinovich and really wanted to be a force again he could be....if he wasnt a mental. 

If he beats Rory he might find that fire....


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I just rewatched the fight. The first two rounds were fairly close. Rory's wrestling made the difference.
> 
> Third round was complete domination by Rory. As far as Nate "getting right back up". Rory was letting him do that so he could suplex him. Rory didn't try to put any weight on his back every time he stood up so he could rag doll him.
> 
> At no point did Nate come close to out wrestling Rory either. The first round Nate almost hit a switch and Rory immediately hit his own to get part of Nate's back. That was about as close as Nate came to winning any grappling exchanges in 15 minutes. Not something to brag about.


Beating a 155er with no muscle mass when you are a very big 170 is nothing to brag over either. Especially when said 155er has little to no wrestling even in the 155 division.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Why? He is not old...i dont think he has shown much wear and tear either - he has never been a welterweight but if BJ Penn decided to train like he did under Marv Marinovich and really wanted to be a force again he could be....if he wasnt a mental.
> 
> If he beats Rory he might find that fire....


I love B.J., but Im 99% sure the fire is gone. B.J. has been fighting a long time, I think he wants to fight but not bad enough to put in the work to be his best anymore, I hope he has a decent showing and then takes a serious look at retiring.. ( My hope and opinion.)


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Beating a 155er with no muscle mass when you are a very big 170 is nothing to brag over either. *Especially when said 155er has little to no wrestling even in the 155 division.*


BJ has some of the best. people say Frank Shamrock is the first true Mixed Martial Artist. but BJ is the first true elite Mixed Martial Artist. obviously he has some mental problems but there is no denying his all around skill set is phenomenal.

He will have no trouble handling Rory in the striking and grappling aspect of the fight unless(until?) he gases.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

locnott said:


> I love B.J., but Im 99% sure the fire is gone. B.J. has been fighting a long time, I think he wants to fight but not bad enough to put in the work to be his best anymore, I hope he has a decent showing and then takes a serious look at retiring.. ( My hope and opinion.)


Maybe, im not betting on it or anything :laugh: I just think physically he is fine - its all on his mentality.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Guy Incognito said:


> BJ has some of the best. people say Frank Shamrock is the first true Mixed Martial Artist. but BJ is the first true elite Mixed Martial Artist. obviously he has some mental problems but there is no denying his all around skill set is phenomenal.
> 
> He will have no trouble handling Rory in the striking and grappling aspect of the fight unless(until?) he gases.


I guess if the two were the same size I would agree.... at least on the grappling aspect. I just think that Rory will be too big and too strong for BJ to do anything with. This will only expedite BJ's gassing and the fight will be over. 

BJ has far to long relied on natural talent. He use to get away with it too... I'm just getting really sick of people saying "oh this guy better look out, no one can beat a motivated BJ Penn". The problem is a 'motivated BJ Penn' has barely ever existed... and in my humble opinion is thing of the past. 

He likes fighting, but he apparently doesn't like training. The margin will only increase has he gets old and this new breed of fighter comes through. 

These guys train non-stop. They fully embrace the complete life style. BJ needs to step away now before we can no longer wonder if the great BJ Penn would have beat this guy or that guy... unfortunately for BJ, we'll already know the answer.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I see Rory handling Penn, but I would love to be wrong.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

ANd this is how Rory got this big...


Nice motivation...:thumbsup:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

limba said:


> ANd this is how Rory got this big...
> 
> 
> Nice motivation...:thumbsup:


To be fair, she probably weighs like 90lbs. So I doubt he even got a work out until later.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I need some training if that's the case..


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> To be fair, she probably weighs like 90lbs. So I doubt he even got a work out until later.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


I think he *ragdolls* her pretty easily. :laugh:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

BJ's problem has always been that he lives in hawaii surrounded by yes men. It's impossible to be your best when you don't have training partners that push you and even more so when you live in a paradise where your family is already loaded. 

Guys like GSP had 3 jobs and train every second they can just to survive, BJ never had those problems. He smokes pot and eats mcdonald's all the time while screwing around on the beach. The body is a chemical reaction and the balance just isn't there for BJ to be his best, he has the most raw talent of anyone I've ever seen, but that's only half the battle. Take away BJ's money, plop him in the middle of Canada in a gym with a bunch of contenders and he'd be wrecking people again. Rory Mac is going to retire BJ Penn just like Overeem retired Lesnar. One solid ass kicking by a big hungry contender will make him reconsider his career.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dear Rory I am torn in the advice to give you here as I find you entertaining but it is not in your best interest to talk shit to BJ Penn. Lets be honest it usually does not work out well for those who motivate him. As a BJ fan though I am excited as **** that he is talking smack cause that seems to motivate BJ. And he isn't like Diaz who only started talking smack 2 days before the fight cause he knew what I am talking about.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd love to see Rory Vs Nick.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

To the death, Rory. To the death. 

:laugh:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Guy Incognito said:


> BJ has some of the best. people say Frank Shamrock is the first true Mixed Martial Artist. but BJ is the first true elite Mixed Martial Artist. obviously he has some mental problems but there is no denying his all around skill set is phenomenal.
> 
> He will have no trouble handling Rory in the striking and grappling aspect of the fight unless(until?) he gases.


I'm talking about Nate Diaz...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

LOL

He is such a nerd in this pic.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

limba said:


> LOL
> 
> He is such a nerd in this pic.


nothing worse then a roided up hipster.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I was expecting to see him leave the room and suddenly Superman arrives.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

I can't believe how many people in this thread are cheering for Rory to win this fight. A roided up brat vs arguably the biggest "fighters fighter" legend in the sport. Whatever floats your boat, I guess.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Wasnt there supposed to be a special kind of testing for this?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

luckbox said:


> I can't believe how many people in this thread are cheering for Rory to win this fight. A roided up brat vs arguably the biggest "fighters fighter" legend in the sport. Whatever floats your boat, I guess.


1) Any talk of steroids is entirely speculative and nothing more. What I can't believe is that some here find it so difficult to fathom that a person's physique could change as Rory's has from the age of 18 to 23. Especially when that person is training on a daily basis. Do people honestly believe that it's impossible to put on muscle over a period of 5+ years?

2) How is Rory a brat? Firing back at someone who has accused both him and his mentor (GSP) of being on steroids doesn't make him a brat. BJ called out Rory after he was injured and essentially accused him of dodging the fight as well as the necessary tests. When you make it your business to call someone a fake, I don't see why that individual should show you any respect in return. Rory wanted to fight BJ to test himself against a legend. BJ was the one who initiated the shit talk, as per the usual. 

3) BJ rarely, if ever, shows up in fight shape. That and he literally called it quits in his fight with GSP. How that makes him a 'fighter's fighter' is beyond me. Fighters show up in state that will allow them to actually, you know, fight. BJ doesn't.


----------



## rcboxer1 (Nov 28, 2008)

I know BJ will probably lose this fight but still it is hard to not root for him in it. BJ is a man a true fighter in my opinion. He is a light weight and has no problem fighting much bigger tough as hell opponents!! It would be awesome to see a lightweight knock out a 200 pounder :thumb02: I DO wish he would drop back down to 155 though. Nate Diaz/Penn fight would be fun:thumbsup:


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Wasnt there supposed to be a special kind of testing for this?


I thought the DERPA thing was still on.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

luckbox said:


> I can't believe how many people in this thread are cheering for Rory to win this fight. A roided up brat vs arguably the biggest "fighters fighter" legend in the sport. Whatever floats your boat, I guess.


LOL












> Look how much bigger you are in this [picture]...I thought you were gonna scrap from the beginning homie? What was that coward fence holding strategy to tire out the smaller man? Street fighter my ass! I made you fight like glass jaw @jonfitchdotnet poser! I'll be ready for that weak bs next time we fight


A fighters fighter takes a loss like a man, and he doesn't bitch about a guy being bigger than him we he's fighting two weight classes off of where he should be. 

Loki had a better chance against The Hulk than BJ's going to have against Rory. Difference being when the credits came up Loki didn't bitch about how much bigger the Hulk was and didn't threaten to retire.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Guy Incognito said:


> nothing worse then a roided up hipster.


A *roided 22 year old hipster* retiring an MMA legend...?!

Ouch...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

John8204 said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked the Penn of old. I still like his skills and agree with him on certain things today. But this was really stupid. I remember him complaining Diaz held him against the cage. Diaz literally pressed him against the cage for 25 seconds of the fight as he beat him to a bloody mess for the rest of the fight.

If BJ is going to complain about it then fight at 155. Why come up to a weight you don't belong, not in shape, and then complain that the guy was bigger? Made no sense and I lost respect for him a bit when he said that.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> 2010
> 
> 2012
> 
> Seems legit.




















OMG HAIRLOSS 
Must be roids. Only logical explaination right?


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Vale_Tudo said:


> OMG HAIRLOSS
> Must be roids. Only logical explaination right?


Does BJ actually age?

Stick some hair on Penns head and he looks like a 12 year old kid lol.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> 1) Any talk of steroids is entirely speculative and nothing more. What I can't believe is that some here find it so difficult to fathom that a person's physique could change as Rory's has from the age of 18 to 23. Especially when that person is training on a daily basis. Do people honestly believe that it's impossible to put on muscle over a period of 5+ years?


No kidding, I put on 20 pounds of muscle in a year. Took dedication and all, but I could see a pro athlete doing it quite easily. The hardest part is eating enough food, it's tough cramming it down some times.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

So "feuds on twitter" are the way to build up fights nowadays? How exciting...


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Nomale said:


> So "feuds on twitter" are the way to build up fights nowadays? How exciting...


Fast track to a title shot!!!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone think Rory got this big jump in name so that they can try to rush him to the top in hope of forcing gsp to middleweight.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Lol **** the back and forth on twitter. Penn's coming, and Rory ain't the one to stop him


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

K R Y said:


> Lol **** the back and forth on twitter. Penn's coming, and Rory ain't the one to stop him


Rory doesn't have to stop him, Penn will quit all by himself


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Nomale said:


> So "feuds on twitter" are the way to build up fights nowadays? How exciting...


Actually it is exciting. With twitter, they can interact with each other anytime they want. We won't see much press with these guys before the fight actually is around the corner so..


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Penn will fold just like he did against Fitch, and MacDonald has better GnP then Fitch, not to mention he's probably stronger and faster too. Do I see Penn giving Rory some trouble for the first round? sure why not, Penn is great in the first round.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> Penn will fold just like he did against Fitch, and MacDonald has better GnP then Fitch, not to mention he's probably stronger and faster too. Do I see Penn giving Rory some trouble for the first round? sure why not, Penn is great in the first round.


^^^^This^^^^

I have a lot of faith in Rory and Penn can surprise me like he has so many times before but I think Mac has this fight most of the time. Just as long as Penn doesn't randomly show up with a shocker again like he does randomly.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

This fight will be a one sided beatdown...poor BJ..please go back to LW


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I gotta give BJ credit for even taking this fight. Rory is bigger, stronger, younger, faster and more explosive. On the other hand, what does BJ got to lose at this point? He is in his mid 30's and held the LW and WW belt. Nothing to prove. Rory on the other hand has a TON of hype behind him. If Penn catches Rory in the first and chokes him out I will shit my pants. This is the only way I see Penn winning this fight. If it gets our of the first round Rory will either finish BJ or win a one sided decision.


----------

